# libiodbc-3.52.7 package question



## nimnull (May 3, 2012)

Dear *a*ll,

I decided to connect my Perl to ms-sql and therefore had to install some additions.

1. p5-DBD-ODBC-1.33, which required libiodbc-3.52.7
That is ok. But in the libiodbc-3.52.7 package list there is:

```
/usr/local/man/man1/iodbc-config.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/iodbctest.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/iodbctestw.1.gz
/usr/local/bin/iodbc-config
/usr/local/etc/libiodbc/odbc.ini.sample
/usr/local/etc/libiodbc/odbcinst.ini.sample
/usr/local/include/iodbcext.h
/usr/local/include/iodbcinst.h
/usr/local/include/iodbcunix.h
/usr/local/include/isql.h
/usr/local/include/isqlext.h
/usr/local/include/isqltypes.h
/usr/local/include/odbcinst.h
/usr/local/include/sql.h
/usr/local/include/sqlext.h
/usr/local/include/sqltypes.h
/usr/local/include/sqlucode.h
/usr/local/lib/libiodbc.a
/usr/local/lib/libiodbc.la
/usr/local/lib/libiodbc.so
/usr/local/lib/libiodbc.so.3
/usr/local/lib/libiodbcinst.a
/usr/local/lib/libiodbcinst.la
/usr/local/lib/libiodbcinst.so
/usr/local/lib/libiodbcinst.so.3
/usr/local/lib/libodbc.a
/usr/local/lib/libodbc.so
/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libiodbc.pc
/usr/local/share/doc/libiodbc/AUTHORS
/usr/local/share/doc/libiodbc/ChangeLog
/usr/local/share/doc/libiodbc/NEWS
/usr/local/share/doc/libiodbc/README
/usr/local/share/examples/libiodbc/Makefile
/usr/local/share/examples/libiodbc/iodbctest.c
```

There is: 
	
	



```
/usr/local/man/man1/iodbc-config.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/iodbctest.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/iodbctestw.1.gz
```

I found iodbc-config, but did not iodbctest and iodbctestw.

So my question is where are they? I would like to use them, as long I have none experience with ms-sql.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2012)

Do not dump unformatted output on this forum again, please!


----------

